# Bubinga Baron closed end custom final



## vick (Jan 24, 2008)

This is a Bubinga closed end Baron kit with a custom final.













Comment and or critiques are appreciated.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 24, 2008)

Very classy Mike, I love it!


----------



## badger (Jan 24, 2008)

I really really like that.  Very nice.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 24, 2008)

Very smooth lines,and great craftsmanship.
Nice wood,too.


----------



## R2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nicely done indeed squire. Simple and elegant.[^]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 24, 2008)

Badda-bing! Don't ya just love bubinga!! Nice baron.


----------



## sah6139 (Jan 24, 2008)

Really like the shape of the pen

steve


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, I like the way you did it.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 24, 2008)

Very cool look nice one Mike![][8D]


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great pen, I like your custom.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 24, 2008)

Another winner, Mike! Simple, but elegant.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice,i gotta do one of them..nice job.. Carl


----------



## gerryr (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice job Mike!  Excellent craftsmanship!  I have to try a custom finial one of these days.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike that is the dogs dangly bits! Brilliant work![]


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 24, 2008)

i like what you did with that kit mike. nice work.


----------



## Aderhammer (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice job[8D]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice pen Mike. Great looking IMHO.


----------



## airrat (Jan 24, 2008)

Very sleek looking Mike.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice work - love the finial!

Chris


----------



## VisExp (Jan 24, 2008)

The custom finial really completes the closed end look.  Very nice.


----------



## txbatons (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful! Great shape on the pen.


----------



## DKF (Jan 24, 2008)

That is very nice.....


----------



## louisbry (Jan 25, 2008)

Beautiful pen. You did a great job customizing the baron.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice pen, you really pulled out all the stops...


----------



## vick (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## drayman (Jan 25, 2008)

yep mike, thats one hell of a nice bic, i mean pen.[][]


----------



## vick (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drayman_
> 
> yep mike, thats one hell of a nice bic, i mean pen.[][]



Oh now it is on, those are fighting words


----------



## simomatra (Jan 26, 2008)

Great looking pen very nice custom job on the finial[][]


----------

